# MazdaSpeed 3 @ Geneva Autoshow



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=10707

2007 Mazdaspeed 3 
Mazda's hotrod 3 has more than 250 hp, front-wheel drive, and a limited-slip differential. We're bracing ourselves for the torque-steer.
BY RAY HUTTON
March 2006

To celebrate the successful and well-regarded Mazda 3's three-year mid-cycle refresh, Mazda is introducing the Mazdaspeed 3. This hotted-up 3 combines the turbocharged 2.3-liter DISI direct-injection four-cylinder engine (making more than 250 hp in this guise) from the long-delayed Mazaspeed 6 with the 3's smaller five-door hatchback body and front-wheel drive only (the Mazdaspeed 6 has all-wheel drive). Top speed is limited to 155 mph and Mazda claims a 6.1-second time for 0-100 km/h (62 mph). The suspension setup is significantly stiffer than the standard 3's (which is already no marshmallow), but it remains to be seen how well this chassis will handle the massive 280 lb-ft of torque; the few European hatchbacks with this amount of twist are pretty unruly, especially when equipped, as this Mazda is, with a limited-slip differential. We're bracing ourselves for the torque-steer.

P.S. Make sure you look at the pictures linked below.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2444962&page=3


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

> We're bracing ourselves for the torque-steer.


From Edmunds: 


> A standard limited-slip differential should tighten the Mazdaspeed 3's line when exiting turns, and *Mazda says torque steer won't be a problem, thanks to precise control over power delivery through the first four gears.*


So, FU C&D.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Depending on the price, this looks very appealing (esp if they've addressed torque steer)... good utility (better than the Civic Si), sharp looks (though the interior seems a bit drab) and should be quite reliable (better than VW GTI).


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

"Precise control?" Meaning they restrict output so you're not actually getting rated HP in those gears. What a crock!


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow-- 280 lb/ft of torque!?! That's insane for a FWD, economy car... if the steering is good, then this car is going to blow some other cars out of the water (goodbye GTI, A3, Si).


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Does anyone know if a Mazdaspeed 3 sedan will be offered?


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

armaq said:


> Does anyone know if a Mazdaspeed 3 sedan will be offered?


From what I have read only the 5 door will come as Mazdaspeed 3. :dunno:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh man, have to talk my girlfriend into getting one. Tough choice between this or a Civic Si sedan.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Hmmmm. I may have to get this. :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

This thing woulda ruled with awd but I'd actually prefer it to the awd system they put in the Mazdaspeed6. 

Might might a fun second car...


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like the whole lineup is getting freshened/updated:

http://www.netcarshow.com/mazda/2006-3_facelift/)


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

LoveTAH said:


> Looks like the whole lineup is getting freshened/updated:
> 
> http://www.netcarshow.com/mazda/2006-3_facelift/)


It looks good, except for the rear lights.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

LoveTAH said:


> From Edmunds:
> 
> So, FU C&D.


...and both of them are _so_ familiar with hopped-up family hatchbacks !

As if turning the power down in the first FOUR gears (aren't those all the ones that count?) was some kind of engineering solution. It's not - it's a kludge, and a bad one at that.

The LSD is a good idea but if Mazda's approach is anything like Ford's (with the Focus RS) the car, or rather the driver, will be in for a rough time over anything but the smoothest tarmac. Still, I'm, sure Mazda's "solution" of turning the power down to < 200 lb-ft will be just right. So, thanks, Edmunds, for the benefit of your cranial largesse and wisdom in all things small hatch-related.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> "Precise control?" Meaning they restrict output so you're not actually getting rated HP in those gears. What a crock!


probably only under certain conditions


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Penforhire said:


> "Precise control?" Meaning they restrict output so you're not actually getting rated HP in those gears. What a crock!


That is my take on this! Basically they calibrate the ETV curve, so the throttle body does not open far enought to cause torque steer, no matter where your foot is on the accel pedel. Usually, this is eliminated when you turn off traction control, but some still keep that logic running even without T/C. 280 is a waste in a FWD car. About 240 is all you really want before drivability issues come up and the engineers have to cut all the power out of the engine in the lowend.


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

andy_thomas said:


> ...and both of them are _so_ familiar with hopped-up family hatchbacks !
> 
> As if turning the power down in the first FOUR gears (aren't those all the ones that count?) was some kind of engineering solution. It's not - it's a kludge, and a bad one at that.
> 
> The LSD is a good idea but if Mazda's approach is anything like Ford's (with the Focus RS) the car, or rather the driver, will be in for a rough time over anything but the smoothest tarmac. Still, I'm, sure Mazda's "solution" of turning the power down to < 200 lb-ft will be just right. So, thanks, Edmunds, for the benefit of your cranial largesse and wisdom in all things small hatch-related.


:tsk: Either way it goes, none of them and none of us will even know until someone gets their hands on one for testing.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay, if this is true then it's pretty impressive... according the link below, they are touting 0-60 in just over 4 seconds!!

http://www.thecarconnection.com/Aut...006_Geneva_Motor_Show_Part_X.S288.A10118.html

Plus, the Mazda3 is already a very good handling car for it's class so this could be really interesting to hear the reviews and test drive this hot hatch.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm betting that is a typo and they mean 5 seconds. This is a front wheel drive car with 250-something HP right? Probably weighs 2900-ish pounds? The C5 Z06 Corvette is RWD, makes 405 HP, weighs 3150 lbs, and gets right around 4 seconds 0-60.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

It's not just about power when considering launch capability, but control as well. Hence the latest RX-7 put up some great 0-60 numbers with only ho-hum HP/torque levels. (Don't remember the specs on that car.)

However, 4 seconds for a FWD seems in error.


----------

